# Glad I found y'all



## Jug=god (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys. My name is Dan and I've been a complete WWII aircraft addict since my uncle taught me how to build models in the late 60s.

I've had a lot of experience with table top air games. I started out playing Air War back in the day. And now helping out as a developer on the Fighting Wings series.

I knew there had to be a good group devoted to WWII a/c out there somewhere. I'm very pleased to have found the group.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2008)

Hallo Dan,

Welcome to the forum.Glad to read you here.Stay with us longer and don't be one-post guy.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2008)

We're glad you found us too. Welcome


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Dan. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome Dan - BTW 

Sabre = GOD
Eagle = GOD

Jug = great airplane, but GOD has no pistons!

All kidding aside, welcome!


----------



## seesul (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard Dan and enjoy the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2008)

Greetings mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2008)

G'day Dan, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome.... enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jun 24, 2008)

yo Dan


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 24, 2008)

In the words of Sir David Frost " Hello Good Evening Welcome"

Greetings from the Rainy Island Kingdom!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 24, 2008)

Greetings from the Jersey Shore.

You'll like it here.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------

